# Miracle Grow Organic Choice potting mix???



## clay333 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have seen this and actually purchased a bag to use as substrate in my viv in progress. I just wanted to check with people who have more experience then myself and be absolutely sure it would be safe before I put it in my viv. It is composed of of composted bark, spagnum peat moss, and poultry litter as an organic fertilizer. I plan to combine this with coco fiber and possibly some spagnum moss if you all think that would be a good idea. I also checked out some other organic soil called Jiffy seed starting mix. It was made of peat moss, Vermiculite, and Lime to adjust pH. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the miracle grow sounded a little safer to me because I have never heard of the Vermiculite. It is pretty important to me to buy locally. I was hopping to find 100% peat moss, but all I have been able to find was the Miracle Grow Spagnum peat moss (which has fertile in it) and some other brand that was similar.I felt that both of these would probably not be safe. If anyone could tell me if the Organic Choice is safe. Any other opinions and suggestions are also welcome. Thanks a lot.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

At the risk of driving my post count up even higher (  enlightened rogue), I have to tell you that I avoid any product with fertilizer in it. Miracle Grow included.

An easy substrate with no chemicals:

Orchid bark
Coco fiber
Sphagnum moss

...or something else along those lines. I sometimes add Leca to the mix. The bugs like it. The plants like it. It's relatively cheap. 

The orchid bark and sphagnum moss can be found at Lowe's/Home Depot type stores and also most nurseries. Some also have the Coco Fiber. If not, you can get bricks of it at pet stores like PetCo or PetSmart. I'm sure other places too.

I have heard that vermiculite is not good because it is small enough for the frogs to ingest it (same with perlite/pumice). Maybe ok if it is well covered with something else? I don't know.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

What are you putting in your viv? I would be hesitant to put "poultry fertilizer" in with animals. It could carry harmful bacteria. Vermiculite is bad for frogs.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

It's probably made in the same factory as all of their chemicals. I wouldn't use it in a viv. I do use it to grow herbs in the house though... works fine.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i have used this as an organic base substrate for planted aquariums and it works well for that, with no ill effects (except an initial algae outbreak due to an increase of organics) I don't know how it would be harmful to frogs if it isn't harmful to fish. I guess its always good to play it safe though...


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

If you need to find something premixed and suitable local, why not go to a pet store and buy some of this








T-Rex® Jungle Bed® Premium Blend Forest Substrate - Substrate - Reptile - PetSmart

The Miracle Grow was likely mixed in the same place as fertilizers, and its formulated to boost plant growth quickly. Thats great if your trying to grow tomatoes, but not so great in an enclosed system where you dont want to be trimming plants back every few days.


----------



## clay333 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for your help everyone. I think i am going to get the jungle bed and probably add alittle extra coco fiber and spagnum moss. I plan to top it with live oak leaf litter and possibly some java moss in a small area. I will just have to wait til I can get to petsmart since my little town doesn't even have a pet store. I would also like to hear some thoughts on the spagnum moss that Home Depot carrys. I have a bag of it and a bag of the expensive zoo med moss. I just wanted to make sure the Home Depot type would be safe. It is 100% spagnum with no additives so I think it should be fine, but is there a special way I need to clean it? Thanks and sorry for be a noob.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The Sphagnum moss at Home Depot is fine (Better Grow Orchid Moss). Much cheaper than at pet stores. Lowe's carries it too. It's what I use for my orchids and my vivs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

ABG mix is great but you absolutely won't find it locally as it is specially formulated for frog vivs. You can order it from Josh's frogs.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

HD sphagnum is fine to use, but if it's the same brand I used, it doesn't look very good. Even after rehydrating it was limp and dead looking with lots of bits of straw in it. I'd be fine shredding and mixing it into a substrate, but not as a top layer. The stuff from pet suppliers is nice and fluffy and clean when rehydrated.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

HD and Lowe's have 2 different grades of sphagnum. The cheaper stuff is green and has lots of twigs in it. When it gets wet, it's all limp and soggy. It's pretty gross. The slightly higher priced stuff is more comparable to the pet store stuff. It has AOS or American Orchid Society on the bag. That's the stuff you want to get.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Make sure you microwave the moss for a little from Home Depot/Lowes before putting in the viv to kill off any unwanted organisms that may be living in the moss. 

-Chris


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Okapi said:


> If you need to find something premixed and suitable local, why not go to a pet store and buy some of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't end up using this product b/c it contains vermiculite, which has asbestos in it---that can lead to respiratory issues. This might not be the case if it were moistened and therefore the frogs were not breathing it, but over the long haul I wouldn't want them injesting vermiculite, or perlite, for that matter--could harm their innards. If you must use it put a couple of inches of sphagnum over it to cover the smaller particles up so frogs won't come in contact with them.

The best of the best is the ABG (Atlanta Botanical Garden) terrarium substrate mix. Many vendors here carry it.


----------

